# Bones!



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Just wondering what different bones you feed your Chi's. I grew up with big dogs who can eat normal big bones, but with Chis they're such small dogs I'm struggling to think of what you could buy that would be an ok size for them. I know people get chicken wings/thighs, but what about other animal bones? Any suggestions woukd be fab.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey gets mostly cornish hen bones (those are about the only ones she really 'eats') she gnaws on Beef Rib, Pork Ribs & Pork Neck bones but doesn't eat them entirely, just pulls the meat off.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I have given pork rib bones to my guys now, and they love them. They eat some, but not all of the bone. They do strip the meat off though no matter what and eat some bone 

Be careful w/ pork ribs though b'c they often are "enhanced" with some useless solution...be sure they are all natural and not enhanced.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I give pork ribs, chicken drumsticks, in bone breast, quail, lamb ribs


----------



## meco65 (Sep 28, 2010)

I was always told not to give chicken bones because they can splinter and get stuck, causing the dog to choke.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Only if they are cooked. RAW chicken bones are very safe.


----------

